# Ammo Magnet



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I was cruising the isles of Home Depot, like I do all the time, and I found this! It works perfectly. Rare Earth magnets rule! They also have other selections I am going to play around with later, but this one is perfect. Thought I'd share.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks very cool idea; but what about all my lead ammo ?......

Guess I am stuck to a pouch.

Although I have improvised some tubes the right size and springs, with retaining clip mat the top which work well. Given i cast my own cylindrical ammo 15, 20, and 25 grams; similar size drill bit, just varying depth of hole drilled, to fill with lead.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i need to look for one of those next time im

at home depot. what ive always used was a welders

magnetic ground clamp. they are cheap at harbor freight.

especially with a coupon.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats a great idea that would be perfect to hang from a neck lanyard that way you don't have to fumble looking for ammo


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That worked out great.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Arnisador78 said:


> I was cruising the isles of Home Depot, like I do all the time, and I found this! It works perfectly. Rare Earth magnets rule! They also have other selections I am going to play around with later, but this one is perfect. Thought I'd share.


Thank you for sharing. I'll be looking for that next time I go.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Just don't carry this little shmock anywhere near your credit or any other kind of magnetic cards. I had a very unpleasant experience a few years ago, when I by accident took a magnet from the window magnetic washer in my pocket (it was for fun). I ended up with all my credit cards busted up to the point I had to replace ALL of them. And I found it out at the cash-register with a full cart of products, when I literally have nothing to pay with, 'cos I don't carry cash, and surely not cheques...


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

I use DIY versions that I really like. They are great for holding ammo and picking it up too.

Compact one (25mm magnet with some cord)





  








Ammo holder




__
hoggif


__
May 25, 2013




25mm neodynium magnet, paracord and a hook









  








Ammo holder in use




__
hoggif


__
May 25, 2013


__
1



with 7mm steel bearings






..and a large one that is great for picking up large amount of ammo: double 40x10mm and a 30x10mm with center hole, paradord long enought to pick up ammo from the ground. Couple loops and a hook to mount it on a belt as ammo holder too.

Large one with some 7mm, 10mm and 13mm bearings





  








Large holder/pickup-tool




__
hoggif


__
May 25, 2013




With 7mm, 10mm and 13mm bearings.
Cushioned with some bubble wrap to avoid hard hitting and...






The internals behind the bubble wrap:




  








Large holder/pickup-tool (internals)




__
hoggif


__
May 25, 2013




Yap, paracord, a couple 40x10mm neodyniums and a 30x10mm neodynium should do it and give it a...









  








Large holder/pickup-tool (internals)




__
hoggif


__
May 25, 2013




Here you see how the paracord is attached. It loops 3 times around the magnets that have a...






Large one is powerfull enought for my kid to hang on it (with the soft outer! It would be much more powerfull without a gap). There is really a reason why I have the cushioning. Some care is needed with this one but it picks up ammo from some distance! Yes, it would be bad for credit cards and you can hit fingers with large metal objects


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Pretty cool!! I'll have to look for one next time I'm there

Thanks for posting!!

Fwv2


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

hoggif said:


> I use DIY versions that I really like. They are great for holding ammo and picking it up too.
> 
> Compact one (25mm magnet with some cord)
> 
> ...


Wow.. That's cool. I wanted to do something like that, but then I ran into this guy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> Just don't carry this little shmock anywhere near your credit or any other kind of magnetic cards. I had a very unpleasant experience a few years ago, when I by accident took a magnet from the window magnetic washer in my pocket (it was for fun). I ended up with all my credit cards busted up to the point I had to replace ALL of them. And I found it out at the cash-register with a full cart of products, when I literally have nothing to pay with, 'cos I don't carry cash, and surely not cheques...


Thank you for the reminder/warning. I'm usually very careful with these things.


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

I've seen some commercial "ammo holders" on ebay too. Some are like my small one, some are a leather pad with magnet (more or less like a keyfob with a magnet).

I actually looked around to find something like on post #1 before I resorted to diy (after finding none at a reasonable price).


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine is mad of a cylinder shaped magnet out of a pond pump that quit working. I used a belt clip from Tandy to slip it on my belt.


----------



## TNshooter (May 18, 2013)

Hey Aussie Allen, what do you use to make your molds? Have any pics?


----------



## Yondering (Aug 31, 2013)

This pouch (also from Home Depot, works really well:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/MagnoGrip-Pro-Magnetic-Clip-On-Nail-Pouch-in-Platinum-Color-002-153/203433348#.UiE7uBtvOyU










Here is a video review I did:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

My molds are simply 3 pieces of timber about an inch and half thick and 12 inches long.

Held clamped together by 4 bolts and extra large wing nuts.

Then drilled various diameters, and depths.

The size, and depths, chart, sent to me by another forum member, are in my gallery if you want to find them okay.

This gives you cylindrical ammo which flies perfectly straight, at least as straight as ball ammo in my opinion.

Sorry if i took a while to see your question and reply.

Cheers Allan


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

All the magnets look useful but that credit card thing is an issue. The large magnet on a rope could really be a help getting shot out of the box or even just to drag around and see what you pick up.


----------

